# Cheap, effective, tuneable Soft Plastic rig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't put a number on this tip yet but I tested it in my front yard pond. The swimbait in the photo is the Mann's Hardhead SwimShad. With this rig, it swims like a mullet. When it is pulled too fast, it jumps out of the water before spinning.

Take a careful look at the rig. I snelled a piece of 40# test mono to the hook shank but did not clip the tag ends and did not completely tighten the knot. The splitshot is only lightly clamped at this point.









Add the swimbait of your choice (round ones are much easier to rig than the flat ones). 

Make a cast or two and adjust the placement of the SNELL KNOT and the split shot until you get the action you want then tighten the Snell Knot and clip the forward tag end. Clamp the splitshot tightly (you won't hurt the line) then clip the tag end below the shot.

The cool thing about this rig is that it is tuneable.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

pretty cool!


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if they sell the weights separately, but the new Sebile soft plastic swimbaits have adjustable clamp on weights, and you can also slide them up and down the hook for different action. They're expensive at like $15 a pack (3 baits in a pack) but they look amazing and swim more realistically than anything I've ever used/seen.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Corbiana?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I balk real hard at buying anything I can make myself. Danged if I am going to pay $10.99 for a 3 pack of Gammacatfish hooks. 

Oh yeah, you can clamp a 3/4oz egg sinler on in place of the split shot and swim this sucker down real deep. Of couse, it looks like it is dropping a load while it swims.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I tried this rig on real fish yesterday afternoon. 1-2-10 It caught ladyfish, Trout, LM Bass and Jack Crevalle. My hook-up rate was pretty doggone good too.


----------

